# High School Musical 3: Senior Year 18xUHQ



## Tokko (22 Aug. 2008)

Zac Efron - Troy Bolton 
Vanessa Hudgens - Gabriella Montez 
Ashley Tisdale - Sharpay Evans 
Lucas Grabeel - Ryan Evans 
Monique Coleman - Taylor McKessie 
Corbin Bleu - Chad Danforth 
Olesya Rulin - Kelsi Nielsen 
Ryne Sanborn - Jason Cross 
Chris Warren Jr. - Zeke Baylor 
KayCee Stroh - Martha Cox 
Matt Prokop - Jimmie Zara 
Jemma McKenzie-Brown - Tiara Gold 
Justin Martin - Donny Fox 
Kenny Ortega - Director​


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## babygirl86 (21 Sep. 2008)

die Fotos sind wunderschön .... ich freu mich schon auf den film


----------



## supersarah089 (2 Mai 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2010)

supertolle Fotos


----------



## Batsche86 (10 Feb. 2011)

die ashley hat zum teil einiges gemein mit brittany murphy. r.i.p.

danke für die pics


----------

